# Tesco price markdown on perishable goods nearing expiry date



## Murt10 (29 Nov 2006)

Up until very recently, Tesco used to mark down their perishable food, as it was approaching its sell by date, by 50%. This food had to be consumed either that day or the next.  Acceptable enough, if you wanted to buy food and use it either that day or the day after.

They have now changed this policy. They are only giving a 25% reduction on this food with the very short shelf life. I have stopped buying it altogether. Paying 75% of the full price for food that has to be used immediately is very bad value in my opinion. 

I would prefer to pay full price and get at least a week to consume the food. I have no doubt that the amount of food that they have to destroy, because it has passed its sell by date, is after rising significantly. Likewise, I seem to have recently come across more food than normal on the shelf that is past its sell by date.   

When I'm shopping, I see nothing wrong with rooting around on the shelf to find the freshest food with the longest shelf life. This fresher food is invariably stored at the back of the shelf. Why should I pay full price for food that may have to be consumed within 2 days. 

Strangely enough, this food which has the shortest shelf  life, is at the front of the shelf. This is because someone who is in a hurry or has their mind on other things, will just throw the most accessable food into the trolly. Hidden at the back of the same shelf is the fresher food with a more acceptable shelf life. How often have people bought expensive food (meat etc) on a Saturday and found that when they went to cook it on a Tuseday that it was past its best before date.

As a matter on interest, has anyone tried to returned such food and what was the reaction of the store. Very sorry, take a replacement, or tough luck, it was in date when you bought it.

On the subject of best before dates in Supermarkets, another of my pet hates is the Brennans bread ad. "Todays Bread Today" says the ad. It should say "Yesterdays Bread Tomorrow". On any particular day I have often seen bread with best before dates of 3 different days. ie the bread that is handiest to buy and out at the front of the dissplay, may be best before 3 Dec, The bread on the other sshelves and further back on the front and top  is best before 4 Dec, and the bread on the bottom shelf, and hardest to get at is hidden in at the back of the most inaccessable shelf, is best before 5 December.

It definitely pays to watch the best before dates on your food as you are buying it. Do not just assume that it is fresh and that all the food on the shelf has the same shelf life.


Murt


----------



## NHG (29 Nov 2006)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*

Thought I was the only one tossing stock to get the better dates at the   back of packed shelves!

Since the problem of the "Indate Milk going Sour" I always take my milk from the back for the chilled shelf after checking the dates.


----------



## MsGinger (29 Nov 2006)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*

I always root around for the freshest as well, but have been caught a couple of times when I've been in a hurry.

The garage beside our work though, regularly keeps milk & other refrigerated products on the shelf until past their use by date.  It infuriates me and even though I've pointed it out to them a few times, it's the same the next time I go in.  I always check the dates in that place, no matter how much of a rush I'm in.


----------



## addob (29 Nov 2006)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*

I have bought chicken before and when I went to cook it it was bad and still before the best before date. I took it back to the store (had to eat something for dinner that night) and they replaced it was a fresh one.
I do make it a policy of rooting around for the furthest best before date on fresh produce, it's the best thing for me as I like my milk to still be in date when I got to drink it again days later.


----------



## Guest127 (29 Nov 2006)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*

supermarket staff are supposed to  put the freshest produce to the back. same in warehouses and distribution centres. not much point in taking say a delivery of jam and just sending it out straight away while the older stuff remains in storage. having said that, I too always take the freshest stuff, though sometimes this is silly as it's going to be used straight away ie milk and tea etc.


----------



## willmy41 (29 Nov 2006)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*

*Re: Tesco price markdown.* 
_supermarket staff are supposed to put the freshest produce to the back._ 

Is it called stock rotation?


----------



## sunrock (29 Nov 2006)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*

Supermarket marked down food whose sell by date is imminent is great for bargain hunters and people low in money!
In london , when i was there ,there was great value if one turned up before closing time_usually an hour before.
I have got good reductions on things like salads,sandwiches,bread,meat and other perishable items in tesco,but it seems the reductions are getting smaller ,and for food that is sometimes clearly not 100%.
Considering the huge profits these supermarkets make,i think they could be more generous.
If buying fresh,you should definitely get the milk carton etc with the longest sellby date,i.e.the freshest if the dates differ on a similiar item.
Root around the back of the shelf and get the freshest! there will then also be more near its sell by date items left that will have to be price reduced if they are to be sold
If a shop or supermarket is selling items that are past their sell by date even if reduced or even by one minute_then that is ILLEGAL AND SHOULD BE REPORTED TO THE ENVIRONMENTAL HEALTH OFFICER OR THE RELEVANT AUTHORITY
I often keep milk for example in the fridge for a week before consumption.
Chicken reduced and near its sell by date is a risk_it may well be off already!
Chicken /sausages just roasted on the supermarket grill are of course fine


----------



## annR (29 Nov 2006)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*

I have bought chicken in Lidl and found it goes bad before it's Best before date.  I *always* take chicken from the back of the fridge now.


----------



## johndoe64 (29 Nov 2006)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*

theres a shop close to me and even the news papers are out of date!!!


----------



## Joe1234 (29 Nov 2006)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*



NHG said:


> Thought I was the only one tossing stock to get the better dates at the   back of packed shelves!



No, I do it too!!


----------



## liteweight (30 Nov 2006)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*

Me too! We're obviously all at it!


----------



## aman (30 Nov 2006)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*

I do it too - no wonder there's so much old stock left on the shelves if we're all at it!


----------



## Cahir (30 Nov 2006)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*

I got organic baby potatoes yesterday marked down from €1.59 to 40c and they don't go off until Saturday.  Usually I pick from the back unless it's something I'll be using that night.


----------



## SlurrySlump (30 Nov 2006)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*

Tesco often mark down their products early in the morning. Some people are happy with 25% discount. Later on in the evening they are marked down a further 25%. I go with the flow. Whatever is available and I think is good value I go for it. I am happy to take my purchases from the back/bottom shelves as they are always fresher and to use any tokens that I might have to further reduce the price.  It amazes me to see the number of people who have no awareness about shopping and who buy from the shelf at eye level.


----------



## Glenbhoy (30 Nov 2006)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*



Cahir said:


> I got organic baby potatoes yesterday marked down from €1.59 to 40c and they don't go off until Saturday. Usually I pick from the back unless it's something I'll be using that night.


Potatoes go off??


----------



## ClubMan (30 Nov 2006)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*



Glenbhoy said:


> Potatoes go off??


And on cue?!


----------



## zag (30 Nov 2006)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*

Glenbhoy - you beat me to it.  Potatos don't go off in a matter of days - I think (no reflection on Cahir in particular) that many people are getting so removed from the concept and nature of food production that they take the best before dates as a hard guideline and disregard their own sensible observations.

Sure you probably don't want to take the risk with chicken, meat and some dairy stuff, but potatos, fruit, bread, etc . . . is pretty easy to judge by appearance and they would practically have to be rotting before you would run the risk of food poisioning.

z


----------



## MandaC (30 Nov 2006)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*

I find in Marks and Spencer that food often has quite a short shelf life and has to be used within a day or two.

I bought a hummus on Thursday night with three packs in it, and when I bought it home all three had to be used by the Friday.  Hate when that happens.


----------



## babaduck (30 Nov 2006)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*

M&S is a right bugger for short shelf life dates, so I ALWAYS go to the back & get the newest produce... and I'm fiercely unapologetic about doing it - I'm paying for it so why shouldn't I expect food with a decent shelf life?

Tesco fruit & veg is superb value when reduced.  Last week I got flat mushrooms & a huge bag of stir fry veg for 55 cent.  Yes, fifty five cent!!!

Sunday morning in our local Tesco is heaven in the Reduced to Clear section - it's how I fill my freezer with cheap meat.

However, Tesco are absolutely appalling when it comes to checking for OOD goods - they blame the outside suppliers/merchandisers (Glanbia, Kerry Foods etc.) but as far as I'm concerned if I pay Tesco, then they are responsible & tough on them.  I have reported our branch to Tesco Head Office and the Food Safety Authority before when I've found spices 9 months out of date, and cheese 6 weeks out of date


----------



## Marie M (30 Nov 2006)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*



Glenbhoy said:


> Potatoes go off??


I recently discovered the whiff of gone off potatoes for the first time in my life and it now tops the list as the worst stomach wrenching stench ever.


----------



## sunrock (30 Nov 2006)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*

Hi marie
Its a good job you weren`t around at the time of the famine!
The best before sell by date is just that.   _most items will be o.k. after their sell by date especially if these items are put in a cold fridge.
yogurt,bread,frozen items will last a long time.
Items that are going off like meat that has gone brown or chicken often smells a bit if near or past its sell by date, or fruit or veg that are partially going off_well i think these items shouldn`t be sold.
PEOPLE shoud go for the freshest even if they have to root at the back of the shelf_IT WILL ALSO HAVE THE ADDED BENEFIT OF forcing the supermarket to give a big reduction to the food left over as it approaches its sell by date!
Supermarkets are very powerful and very profitable and seem to get long shelf lives for items such as milk by lobbying gov agencies_this might be justified by stricter quality control and better refridgeration.
anyway our gov likes supermarkets and apparently at least one supermrkt  executive saw fit to give a large sum of money to at least one politician!
And it is nice to shop in the big shining supermrkts with their parking,petrol,toilets, and all the merchandise , not to mention special offers, and reduced bargains.
yep  i luv supermrkts!


----------



## woods (30 Nov 2006)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*



sunrock said:


> Supermarket marked down food whose sell by date is imminent is great for bargain hunters and people low in money!


And for the type of fruit that you have to wait a week while it ripens. I always check to see if there are papayas, mangos or melons in there and sometimes I am lucky.


----------



## Cahir (3 Dec 2006)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*

Meant that the best before date was Saturday 2nd.  I'd have no problem using them afterwards if they looked ok.


----------



## z107 (3 Dec 2006)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*



> *Re: Tesco price markdown.*
> _supermarket staff are supposed to put the freshest produce to the back._
> 
> Is it called stock rotation?


In my youth I used to work for M&S, stacking shelves. They used to call it 'date rotate' (A right bugger when dealing with frozen food!) Most of the fresh food shelves would be emptied by the end of the day anyway.

M&S had two dates, best before and display until. When the 'Display until' date had expired, the food would be sold to the staff. Any remaining food would be given to homeless charities.

Fresh food that has gone off before the best before date has probably left the 'cold chain' as some point. Refrigerated food has to stay cool from the time it leaves the lorry until the customer buys it.


----------



## june (21 Dec 2006)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*

I worked part time in a supermarket 20 years ago and we put the fresh stuff at the back. Consequently I have been 20 years rooting around the shelves for the freshest stuff! 

 I think that people rely too much on best before dates and not enough on their own observations. If you take a good whiff of meat ham, chicken,etc you'll know instantly if it is gone off.

I get very annoyed though when something goes off very quickly. Basil for example blackens very quickly. Blueberries go mouldy as well. And fruit which was rock hard the last time I looked has gone over ripe and musty. 

A consequence of all the air miles they have put up while being super chilled no doubt


----------



## ClubMan (21 Dec 2006)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*



june said:


> If you take a good whiff of meat ham, chicken,etc you'll know instantly if it is gone off.


Better still - stick to your local butcher for meat. You'll generally get better quality and value than the supermarkets.


----------



## gramlab (21 Dec 2006)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*

On best befores - has anyone noticesd that shop branded milk tends to have shorter best befores that 'premium brand'. Take a look in tesco, centra etc and compare theirs to CMP etc.
Assuming they are both probably made in the same place, it seems strange.

Or maybe its just my local centra


----------



## Winnie (21 Dec 2006)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*



Murt10 said:


> Strangely enough, this food which has the shortest shelf life, is at the front of the shelf.
> Murt


 
No strangely about it - called stock rotation & is (or should be) used in every shop.  You seem to be taking this as if the supermarket is doing something sneaky in rotating their stock?!  Its standard practice & makes sense to do it - no point in having older stuff at the back never getting sold.

That said, yes I do root around at the back & try and get the freshest .........but I don't give out about it being at the back!

Also as mentioned, best before date is purely advisory.  A lot of stuff is ok after that date & you should just use your own judgement


----------



## CMCR (21 Dec 2006)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*



sunrock said:


> If a shop or supermarket is selling items that are past their sell by date even if reduced or even by one minute_then that is ILLEGAL AND SHOULD BE REPORTED TO THE ENVIRONMENTAL HEALTH OFFICER OR THE RELEVANT AUTHORITY


 
If I may clarify, the above statement is wrong. It is certainly *not illegal* for a service provider to sell food past its sell-by-date provided it is in fully acceptable condition. 

It is however illegal for a seller to place food on the market if it is unsafe. ‘Unsafe’ is defined in the food safety Regulations and includes food that is ‘injurious to health’ and ‘unfit for human consumption’.

In fact, there is a very significant amount of legislation regarding food safety in Ireland and there are strict EU rules regarding the labelling of foodstuffs. The following is taken from a Food Safety Authority of Ireland publication on Food Law: 

"There are two types of date markings, a ‘*best before*’ date is the date up until which a food can reasonably be expected to retain its optimum condition. Most non-perishable foods with a long shelf life which do not
require refrigeration fall into this category, such as biscuits and dried pasta. 

A ‘*use by*’ date however, is required for foods which from a microbiological point of view are highly perishable and are therefore likely after a short period to be an immediate danger to human health."

Just thought this might be useful to clarify the above.


----------



## blinkbelle (21 Dec 2006)

Ok i no we are on about tesco here and out of date stuff but my local dunnes there is always out of date stuff. Once I got chicken fillets (and no i didnt look at the date) why should I thats there job to make sure stuff is in date. and omg the smell of them was unreal made me sick.

Last week in tescos purchased out of date crisps.  I sometimes (if not in a hurry with look to back of shelf)

I find the tesco milk even if in date goes funny after a few days.  And yes in the bargain bin you can find some great stuff but defo want to use it or freeze it i guess


----------



## Liza (19 Aug 2009)

I take from the back too! 
Once I, .....(stupidly some may say, but in theory, not)... bought mussels in Tesco that were out of date the following day and at a reduced price. I cooked them, immediately, ehen I got home and ate them. Definitely, didn't taste bad... That night and all following day, I was sooooooooooo incredibly, unbelievably sick, you don't want to know... I went back to manager and told him my story. I must say ha was not terribly sympathetic but did apologise. Offered me anopther pack!!! My goodness, not a hope of me accepting that! Got my money back, that was it. I explained to him I just don't think it is a good idea with shellfish to sell at a reduced price if there is any doubt of theie freshness as an elderly person or someone not just as healthy as myself may just not be as lucky as me... So beware everyone.


----------



## liaconn (20 Aug 2009)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*

This drives me mad about M&S. Things like cakes and breadrolls which come in large packets have to be used up by the next day and they are never discounted. Neither are there packs further back on the shelf with longer expiry dates. That's fine if you have a family of six to feed, but most people would need a few of days to munch through 4 cream buns or 6 breakfast muffins.


----------



## IsleOfMan (20 Aug 2009)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*



liaconn said:


> but most people would need a few of days to munch through 4 cream buns or 6 breakfast muffins.


 
Mmmm! Cream buns...


----------



## foxylady (20 Aug 2009)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*



liaconn said:


> This drives me mad about M&S. Things like cakes and breadrolls which come in large packets have to be used up by the next day and they are never discounted. Neither are there packs further back on the shelf with longer expiry dates. That's fine if you have a family of six to feed, but most people would need a few of days to munch through 4 cream buns or 6 breakfast muffins.


 

God Liaconn, cakes dont last one day in my house never mind a few, in fact sometimes they dont even make it all the way home.


----------



## liaconn (20 Aug 2009)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*



foxylady said:


> God Liaconn, cakes dont last one day in my house never mind a few, in fact sometimes they dont even make it all the way home.


 
You eat a whole box of cakes on the bus on the way home??????


----------



## foxylady (20 Aug 2009)

*Re: Tesco price markdown.*



liaconn said:


> You eat a whole box of cakes on the bus on the way home??????


 
Ok well maybe not the whole box but I could make a good stab at it?


----------

